# Steve Jobs gestorben - Apple-Mitbegründer wurde 56 Jahre alt



## Mandalorianer (6 Okt. 2011)

*Die Welt trauert um den Apple-Gründer​*


Er hat seinen Kampf gegen den Krebs verloren.
Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs starb im Alter von nur 56 Jahren, die Welt trauert um das Computer-Genie.
Auch US-Präsident Barack Obama und Microsoft-Gründer Bill Gates würdigten den Verstorbenen,
Stars wie Arnold Schwarzenegger, Ashton Kutcher und Kevin Spacey twitterten Trauer-Botschaften. 



​
Der Tod des Apple-Gründers Steve Jobs bestürzt die Welt. „In tiefer Trauer teilen wir mit, dass Steve Jobs heute gestorben ist“, erklärte der Konzern am Mittwoch in San Francisco. „Steves Brillanz, Leidenschaft und Energie waren die Quelle zahlloser Innovationen, die unsere Leben bereichert und verbessert haben. Die Welt ist wegen Steve ein besserer Ort.“ Jobs wurde nur 56 Jahre alt.

US-Präsident Barack Obama würdigte Steve Jobs als einen der größten amerikanischen Erfinder. Die Welt habe einen Visionär verloren, erklärte Obama in einer Stellungnahme. Jobs sei mutig genug gewesen, anders zu denken, kühn genug zu glauben, er könne die Welt ändern, und talentiert genug, um es zu tun. Via Twitter fügte der Präsident hinzu: „Es gibt wahrscheinlich keine größere Würdigung von Steves Erfolg als die Tatsache, dass die größten Teile der Welt von seinem Tod auf einem Gerät erfahren haben, das er erfand.“ Auch der Microsoft-Gründer Bill Gates hat den verstorbenen Steve Jobs gewürdigt. Gates erklärte via Twitter, es gebe auf der Welt nur wenige, die eine so große Bedeutung erlangt hätten. Es sei eine große Ehre gewesen, mit Jobs zusammenzuarbeiten. Gates und seine Ehefrau Melinda sprachen den Angehörigen ihr Mitgefühl aus.


Auch viele Stars twitterten – vermutlich auf ihren iPhones – aus Trauer um den Apple-Gründer. „Steve hat den kalifornischen Traum jeden Tag seines Lebens gelebt und er hat die Welt verändert und uns alle inspiriert. Danke Steve“, schrieb Arnold Schwarzenegger, Schauspieler und kalifornischer Ex-Gouverneur. Hollywoodstar Ashton Kutcher twitterte: „Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich so aufgewühlt über den Verlust von Jemandem sein würde, den ich niemals getroffen habe. Wir sind alle auf der Welle von Steves Schiff gesurft, jetzt müssen wir lernen zu segeln, aber wir werden unseren Kapitän nie vergessen.“ „Traurig wegen Steve Jobs. Ebenbürtig mit Henry Ford, Carnegie und Edison“, teilte Schauspieler Alec Baldwin mit. „Die Welt hat heute einen wahren Visionär verloren. Denk anders“, schrieb Schauspieler Kevin Spacey, US-Rocker Benji Madden twitterte: „Verdammt. Ruhe in Frieden, Steve Jobs. Danke für all die Sachen, die du uns gegeben hast. Das Leben ist kurz. Tobe dich aus.“

Die genaue Todesursache teilte der Apple-Konzern nicht mit. Jobs hatte an Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs gelitten und 2009 eine neue Leber erhalten. Erste Ende August hatte er die Führung des Unternehmens nach fast 15 Jahren abgegeben und sich aus der Unternehmensspitze zurückgezogen. Die Apple-Website zeigte am Donnerstag ein Schwarz-Weiß-Porträtfoto von Jobs. Vor dem Hauptsitz des Unternehmens in Cupertino wurden drei Fahnen auf Halbmast gesetzt: die amerikanische, die kalifornische und die von Apple. 

*
Jobs starb friedlich im Kreise seiner Familie​*


Seine Familie teilte mit, Jobs sei friedlich im Kreis seiner Angehörigen gestorben. Man danke allen Menschen, die ihm in den vergangenen Monaten seiner Krankheit ihre guten Wünsche ausgesprochen und für ihn gebetet hätten, erklärte die Familie. „In seinem öffentlichen Leben war Steve als Visionär bekannt; im Privatleben schätzte er seine Familie“, hieß es. „Wir wissen, dass viele von Ihnen mit uns trauern und wir bitten darum, in dieser Zeit der Trauer unsere Privatsphäre zu respektieren.“

Der Vorstandsvorsitzende von Apple, Tim Cook, bezeichnete den Tod des Unternehmensgründers als gewaltigen Verlust. „Apple hat einen Visionär und ein kreatives Genie verloren und die Welt hat einen fantastischen Menschen verloren“, erklärte Cook am Mittwoch in einer E-Mail an die Beschäftigten. „Diejenigen von uns, die das Glück hatten, Steve zu kennen und mit ihm zu arbeiten, haben einen lieben Freund und einen inspirierenden Mentor verloren.“ Jobs hinterlasse ein Unternehmen, das nur er so aufbauen konnte, und sein Geist werde für immer die Grundlage von Apple bilden.

Als Unternehmenschef hatte Jobs Apple vom Pleitekandidaten schrittweise zu einem der führenden Technologiekonzerne der Welt gemacht. Seit seiner Rückkehr ins Unternehmen 1996 verteuerte sich die Aktie fast um das Dreißigfache, im August überholte der Apfel-Konzern sogar kurzzeitig den Ölmulti ExxonMobil als wertvollstes börsennotiertes Unternehmen der Welt. Nach seinem Rücktritt als Vorstandsvorsitzender vor sechs Wochen hatte Jobs das Amt an seinen Nachfolger Tim Cook übergeben, den er selbst für diese Aufgabe auswählte. Erst am Dienstag hatte Apple eine neue Version des iPhone vorgestellt.

Steve Jobs wurde am 24. Februar 1955 in San Francisco geboren. Er schloss 1972 die Schule ab und schrieb sich am Reed College in Portland (US-Bundesstaat Oregon) ein. Doch schon nach sechs Monaten brach er das Studium ab und arbeitete zunächst für den Videospielehersteller Atari, bevor er 1976 mit seinem Schulfreund Steve Wozniak Apple gründete. 1985, ein Jahr nach der Vorstellung des Macintosh, wurde er aus dem Unternehmen gedrängt. Er kehrte 1996 zurück, zunächst als Berater, später als Vorstandsvorsitzender. Er erfand mit Apple den iPod, das iPhone und das iPad.

Jobs hinterlässt seine Ehefrau Laurene Powell und die drei gemeinsamen Kinder sowie eine Tochter aus einer früheren Beziehung. *(dapd)*


*Ruhe in Frieden Steve !!!
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Q (6 Okt. 2011)

Eine schillernde Persöhnlichkeit. R.I.P.


----------



## beachkini (6 Okt. 2011)

*R.I.P*​


----------



## Kadira (6 Okt. 2011)

R.I.P. Steve Jobs


----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Okt. 2011)

R.I.P.

Ich denke er war ein genialer Erfinder und Geschäftsmann.
Nicht jeder ist so ein Apple Fan, doch ich bewunderte ihn sehr für sein gesamtes Leben bis in den Tod.​


----------



## Franky70 (8 Okt. 2011)

Kein Geld der Welt konnte ihn retten.
Traurig, aber vielleicht auch die einzige Gerechtigkeit.
RIP.


----------

